# Toshiba 2410 & ACPI = broken bios?

## BradB

With the 2.4 kernels I was using APM to suspend my Toshiba Satelite 2410, which appeared to work fine.

When 2.6.0 came out I switched to ACPI to give me more features, I was happily sleeping by using 

```
echo "3" > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

I updated to 2.6.1 (although I am unsure if 2.6.1 is the actual problem or not) and now when I sleep it won't power back up.  There is some text, of which the last line is some thing like "hda got wake up call, waiting on BSY!"

And then the computer freezes.

Worse, after it did this last night it wouldn't boot - the BIOS screen wouldn't accept keypresses, and just hung showing the "In touch with Toshiba" screen, oh dear is the BIOS fried?

I put it away for the night, intending to take it in for service today - but it actually started up this morning!

I tried sleeping it again, with the same result.  Hopefully it will boot up tonight....   :Confused: 

Anyhow, has anyone had the same or similar problems?  Anyone who knows about these laptops shed any light?

I'm gonna look over the 2.6.1 changelog for ACPI changes, grrr!

Brad

----------

## jetblack

The acpi code in 2.6.1 is not the most current. You may want to try the latest patch from acpi.sourceforge.net, especially if it worked in 2.6.0.

----------

## BradB

Does that mean that 2.6.1 has regressed acpi code???

Cheers

Brad

----------

## jetblack

Yes. I've just opened a thread about it.

----------

## BradB

Grr.  Oh well, that's what happens  :Smile:   I just hope that my BIOS boots again tonight!

Have you heard anything like that before?  Should I report it to the ACPI maintainers?

Cheers

Brad

----------

## jetblack

Could be worth a shot. I haven't heard of this specific problem before , but you may want to search the acpi-devel or acpi-bugzilla mailing lists, just to be sure that nobody else has seen this behavior.

I have heard of lots of people (including myself) who can't get the machine to wake up at all from S3. When I do it, it is unresponsive until I unplug it and remove the battery. The hang on boot seems like it might be a different problem, though.

----------

## BradB

Well, stranger and stranger.  Here is some more info.

As I mentioned, after a night turned off (and disconnected) the BIOS booted again, woohoo, I can backup!

That next morning I twiddled with what I thought I had done wrong (module loading/unloading in a sleep script) and kept 2.6.1-plain, reslept & the same "won't respond in BIOS" thing happened.  

I went to work & about 10hrs later the laptop booted properly.

So last night I patched 2.6.1 with the latest ACPI patches, but did NOT sleep the device.

I rebooted to WinXP and suspended the laptop, same results - hangs trying to wake up & gets stuck in the BIOS.  This morning it is still hung in the BIOS, it spent last night attached to AC power.  It would NOT boot this morning.

I've now unplugged it & am hoping it will boot tonight after I get home from work.

My next step is going to be to try to find a bios file & reflash it, then try sleeping in WinXP again.

If that fails, well it's still under warentee  :Smile: 

Brad

----------

## BradB

Well, here is some more info - just for kicks & anyone curious.

Firstly, quick recap.

1) Upon sleep (either 2.6.1+acpi patch, or winXP) the laptop wouldn't come back properly

2) The laptop would then not boot at all, and not respond to keypresses in the BIOS

3) Leave the machine unplugged for ~8hrs & all would be well again.

So I found a BIOS & tryed to reflash it, but it was the same version & didn't flash (don't get me started about how many Satellite 2410-xxx BIOSes there are, and how there is no way to find out exactly what model I have).

So I fiddled with the Windows BIOS utility a little, changing some settings, going back to default.  Restarted a few times.

So I figured I'd play with it some more, sleep in winXP.  Hey, strange looks like that is working now....  Sleep/resume some more... still working.

OK, back to booting kernel 2.4.2x with APM.  Hmm, sleep looks like it is working again..

Boot 2.6.1+acpi patch, sleep is working.  Very strange.

So, somehow my laptop had a hissy fit, then fixed itself & I am none the wiser.  I'm an embedded programmer & I have NO idea why this kind of thing would happen.  Oh well, it appears to be working again - I guess the stars must have been out of alignment or something...

Brad

----------

## BradB

Just an update for anyone who cares.  The problems returned & I have taken it in for service.  Apparently the mainboard is going to be replaced.  So this whole wild goose chase was a hardware issue.  Damnit.

Had anyone else had problems with these laptops?

Cheers

Brad

----------

